# Boudoir Day at the Studio



## rub (Apr 15, 2012)

The day was a bit gloomy and rainy, but it was still great as I had my favorite hair and makeup team with me, and we also shot our promo video!!  Fun times, although the champagne consuption ended up being about double the norm due to the stress of the video. Ha! Video will be edited and back next week - I will be sure to share it as well.

C&C is always appreciated.

Cheers,
Kristal

1






2





3 - seriously - smiles are so friggen sexy 





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11 - Have to share one of the team too!!  Missy Mactintosh (MUA) -- Me -- Brandy Moore (HD)


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm just saying because you said CC was ok, and I may be completely alone in this, but that watermark is incredibly distracting, and not in a good way. I have a feeling there are some great photos here, but I honestly can't tell with the massive text staring me down.


----------



## rub (Apr 16, 2012)

Fair enough.  I have my work lifted quite often, so thats how she goes.  While I know it doesnt stop the theft, it sure does cut down on it for me.  Thanks for the comment.


----------



## rub (Apr 18, 2012)

Any other C&C? I was planning on using a few of these for some promo stuff, but if they arent up to par then maybe I should reconsider...


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 18, 2012)

Your images are always fantastic. As a student noob I appreciate them.  The purple in the ear ring on the last pic is hugely distracting light a neon flashing strobe light....   maybe tune it down a notch.  And thats just said to be adding some nit-pic for the sake of you asking C & C its really not a biggie


----------



## JReichert (Apr 23, 2012)

I think she looks comfortable being half naked, which is the most important thing (I think) for boudoir.

I like your style quite a bit and furthermore I like your watermark - as a rule my opacity runs around 55% and 28%, but I don't think yours is distracting or inappropriate for promo work.


----------



## PapaMatt (Apr 23, 2012)

I also don't think the water marks are distracting at all, after all, who is really looking at the water marks on a boudoir shot, not me, 

Nice work, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## TGordon (Jun 19, 2012)

Great photos..Not bad at all..


----------



## morganza (Jun 21, 2012)

6, 8 and 10 were my favorites, her eyes and hair look just so good together, plus on number 6, the bra-alike looking cloth and the couch combo bring out the glow and lightness of her skintone, making her look like a complete work of art, of which someone has work on really hard to come out perfect. VERY good job in my opinion.


----------



## ghache (Jun 21, 2012)

the watermarks are obviously not gonna stay there on printed clients photos. stop winning about the damn watermarks, it make no sense


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice set, Kristal! The expression in #10 really does it for me.. I love it!


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 21, 2012)

I personally wouldn't use any from 1-5 for promos. The woman in the photograph just looks....stiff, not that it was your fault but she doesn't look very relaxed and sensual. She looks like she's trying really hard to pose for every photo.


And #5 makes me think she's waiting for water to be poured on her like in Flashdance.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Jun 22, 2012)

As always fantastic stuff Kristal  My only gripe about the first set is a purely personal thing, and thats that I hate underwear that doesn't match (not OCD hate or anything! lol, just find it distracting!) Nice to see a shot of you n ur team too 

Dave


----------

